# Holy F*cking S*it! Cyborgs Head after MVP's knee



## Spite

Who the Fúck would want to step in the cage with MVP after seeing that!

Edit: ex-Misses Cyborg said she is going to start a go-fund me campaign for his medical expenses in the US. Simple solution is to stay in the UK and get it for free.


----------



## M.C

Yeah, but you wouldn't get money if you did it that way. Go fund me is abused to stupid levels. 

That's a pretty bad injury, hope he recovers well and good.


----------



## TheAuger

That's pretty gruesome. He probably going to need a plate in his head.

Doesn't Bellator cover medical expenses for injuries sustained from a fight in the cage? I am pretty sure they do.


----------



## Spite

TheAuger said:


> That's pretty gruesome. He probably going to need a plate in his head.
> 
> Doesn't Bellator cover medical expenses for injuries sustained from a fight in the cage? I am pretty sure they do.


I hope so, he shouldn't have to foot the bill for that, if he goes back to the US.

Question is though... are you even allowed back on a plane carrying an injury like that?


----------



## TheAuger

Spite said:


> Question is though... are you even allowed back on a plane carrying an injury like that?



Probably.


----------



## TheNinja

Yeah I watched this last night. MVP landed that knee flush. Cyborg immediately fell and grabbed his face I had figured he'd broken his jaw.

MVP is a really nice striker and super exiting to watch. But he needs to get some tdd, he was taken down quite easily by Cyborg in the first round and he couldn't get back up. He would get embarrassed by the top UFC wrestlers at this stage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Spite said:


> Question is though... are you even allowed back on a plane carrying an injury like that?


That is a good question and the answer is: If he hides that under a cap or something he will travel at his own risk. If he declares he has that or he is seeing in that bad shape, he shall present documents where a physician will be clearing him to air travel and taking responsibility, otherwise the captain may refuse to take him onboard, specially because there will be atmospheric pressure changes in the cabin and who knows how his brains will hold to that. 

Combate just published he is out of the hospital *on his own* (OMG), he is stating he is OK and not needing no money. Bellator has his back and he'll stay two days in London and travel to U.S. to undergo surgery there. According to him, "only the egg shell has cracked, his brains is unharm." Man, who knows...


----------



## boatoar

I can't remember seeing someone's skull visually inverted like that from any type of strike. Very gruesome.

Here's hoping he gets the medical care he needs, and doesn't fight again too early (for need of more money or otherwise). He's 38 and an MMA journeyman barely treading above .500 water after 39 pro-bouts. He can't be making too much cash.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah I hope this doesn't effect his performance from here on out or result in his death.


----------



## M.C

boatoar said:


> I can't remember seeing someone's skull visually inverted like that from any type of strike. Very gruesome.
> 
> Here's hoping he gets the medical care he needs, and doesn't fight again too early (for need of more money or otherwise). He's 38 and an MMA journeyman barely treading above .500 water after 39 pro-bouts. He can't be making too much cash.


Never really understood that. Why fighters who obviously won't go anywhere in their career insist on brutalizing their body while making low or average amounts of money instead of accepting reality and going and working in a safer place that pays more, or the same, confuses me. Hell, even less, so long as you can make a living.

If you are making good money and having success, it makes sense to continue this career. If you're not and getting your skull smashed in, the smart move would be to consider a different career path. Hopefully that was his last fight.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'm wondering if Cyborg Santos is simply fighting because he likes to fight. Either that or he simply doesn't feel like stopping fighting or doesn't know how to do anything else for a living. Some fighters just don't know any other lifestyle.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

*Evangelista Cyborg back from repair shop.*


----------



## kantowrestler

Looks like they installed a bunch of pins, staples and screws into his head.


----------



## Ape City

Man that's an intense injury. Look at the last picture they had to cut open his entire head and peel the skin back. Nasty!!!


----------



## LizaG

That would scare me out of ever fighting again if I was in that position, but then again I don't have the same mindset as Mr. Cyborg.


----------



## Joabbuac

Ape City said:


> Man that's an intense injury. Look at the last picture they had to cut open his entire head and peel the skin back. Nasty!!!


It honestly looks like the film 'face off'


----------



## kantowrestler

You know at the time that kind of surgery was solely science fiction but is now reality. However that obviously won't help Mr. Cyborg.


----------



## Soojooko

Only just seen the fight. Holy jesus mother of mary - that was hardcore.

One thing about MVP that cant be denied - he has extraordinary power in his all strikes. Punches, kicks, elbows, knees. It doesnt matter. And for such a skinny looking dude. Lets see how his next step up goes. I for one am hoping hes for real and we see him in the UFC.


----------



## Ape City

Joabbuac said:


> It honestly looks like the film 'face off'


Haha totally!




kantowrestler said:


> You know at the time that kind of surgery was solely science fiction but is now reality. However that obviously won't help Mr. Cyborg.


At what time?


----------



## kantowrestler

Well for the time being cause he hasn't had his face mauled.


----------

